
Cloudflare discolors the Web - pdknsk
https://pwmon.org/p/5470/cloudflare-discolors-web/
======
dpw
I work for Cloudflare.

Thanks for bringing this bug to our attention. We have just rolled out a fix.
You might need to go into the CF dashboard and purge the cache for your site
to see the fix take effect.

~~~
dpw
I spoke too soon! We're going to disable this change for a while. Sorry.

